# JSF 2.0 mit Eclipse



## Chrisi3210 (2. Sep 2012)

Hallo, 

kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären, wie man JSF 2.0 mit Apache Tomahawk  Myfaces und Tomcat 7 in Eclipse Juno einrichtet?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2012)

Chrisi3210 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären, wie man JSF 2.0 mit Apache Tomahawk  Myfaces und Tomcat 7 in Eclipse Juno einrichtet?



Schreibst du mir dann eine komplette Webapp ???

Solltest schon genauer beschreiben was dein Problem ist? Ich weiß wie man einen Tomcat in Eclipse einrichtet?

Aber JSF??? Was willst da genau einrichten?


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2012)

*verschoben*


----------



## JimPanse (3. Sep 2012)

JSF-Tomcat-Eclipse


----------

